
Police return BC student's computers - justinweiss
http://www.boston.com/yourtown/newton/articles/2009/05/27/bc_student_gets_computers_back/
======
mikeyur
Email rumors are so 2001.

If he wanted to do it correctly he should've hacked into his roommate's
Facebook account and changed his sexual preference.

